# Cupcake Hat - knit pattern - preemie through adult



## StellasKnits

Includes sizing suggestions for preemies, babies, toddlers, children, teens and adults too! Pattern also includes English & Metric measurements.

You'll need: your choice of worsted weight yarn, size 7-16" circular needles, size 7 double pointed needles and size 5 double pointed needles (just for the cherry) and a crochet hook. If you can knit, purl and have a very basic beginner knowledge of crochet for a small part of the trim you can make this hat!

Available on Etsy, Ravelry and Craftsy

$4.75

Etsy: http://www.etsy.com/listing/72943266/knitting-pattern-cupcake-hat-pdf-instant?

Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cupcake-hat-15

Checks/money orders ok as well - just send me a PM for address info


----------



## laurelarts

Love it!!! Especially with the "sprinkles".


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Lovely pattern.


----------



## countryknitwit

I love this pattern, instructions are easily understandable, and everyone loves them


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Love this pattern... there are so many cool yarns you can experiment with for the "frosting".


----------



## Knittingkitty

Adorable hat, and I love all the variations of the delicious "frosting"!


----------



## SouthernGirl

This is one of the best hat patterns for kids. It's so much fun to knit and for them to wear.


----------



## StellasKnits

Thank you ladies! I never get tired of making them. Each one turns out so different depending on your color choices. It seems the more crazy the colors the more the kiddos (and adults!) like them


----------



## edithann

This is so lovely...one of the nicest patterns for children. I have knitted 2 in the past. 
:thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad

its a fabulous pattern!


----------



## Rainebo

These are all just so yummy!


----------



## judymiss

Love love love your hat pattern.

Can you share what yarns you have used for the 2 sprinkles frostings.


----------



## StellasKnits

judymiss said:


> Love love love your hat pattern.
> 
> Can you share what yarns you have used for the 2 sprinkles frostings.


Thanks! Sure, the yellow is Bernat Dippity Dots - there are several colors available. The other one is Michaels Loops & Threads Charisma Baby.


----------



## belleflower

I love these. They are brilliantxx


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

I never tire of making this pattern, & when I send them to the children's outreach in Minnesota, the director always tells me how much they are sought-after when the kiddos come in to select their warm fuzzies. They're fun to make & look good enough to eat !!


----------



## DesertMaiden60

These are awesome! Are they knit in the round or flat?


----------



## StellasKnits

DesertMaiden60 said:


> These are awesome! Are they knit in the round or flat?


Thanks! The hats are knit in the round. No seaming.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll

Love, love, love them!


----------



## Gypsycream

Suddenly my sweet tooth has developed!! Good enough to eat!


----------



## Ladyship

These are SO cute! :thumbup:
I don't think my boys would wear them though... perhaps I should make one for myself


----------



## StellasKnits

Ladyship said:


> These are SO cute! :thumbup:
> I don't think my boys would wear them though... perhaps I should make one for myself


 :thumbup: Oh yeah! I think last Christmas I made as many adult cupcake hats as the ones I made for the little tykes! You'd look fabulous


----------



## RosD

These are gorgeous hats, I love them!!! ????


----------



## anita4mk

Adorable. Thank you.


----------



## StellasKnits

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Jimmy'swife

Love the cupcake hat! Someday I'll have someone to make it for.


----------

